# Would an angel be unwise?



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, I have a 29g tank, 18" tall - I want to have a variety of fish including tetras and some of the smaller ones - while all of my fish are going to be in the "peaceful" category - I have read that angels are in the semi-aggresive.

Would it be a bad idea to get an angel fish? Would my tank be sufficient? 

Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels are aggressive when breeding. If you only have one, the main issue you will have is that angels will eat tetra (such as neons) that fit into their mouths. Angels are big deep-bodied fish. Having a angel and a pleco will limit the number of other fish you can keep in such a small tank. Perhaps one school of 8 tetra and one shoal of 6 cories with a pleco and an angel and your tank will be at the limits of filter's capacity.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Angels are aggressive when breeding. If you only have one, the main issue you will have is that angels will eat tetra (such as neons) that fit into their mouths. Angels are big deep-bodied fish. Having a angel and a pleco will limit the number of other fish you can keep in such a small tank. Perhaps one school of 8 tetra and one shoal of 6 cories with a pleco and an angel and your tank will be at the limits of filter's capacity.


So the angel would probably be a bad idea then cause there are a lot of fish I want  Maybe I will just have to get this aquarium running and set up another one for an Angel and Pleco and just a few others. Thanks for the info!


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

What type of tetras do you currently have in the tank?


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

if that list in your sig is for that 29gal i would say you are overstocked cause that is alot of fish for that size of a tank


----------



## lovejonesx (Feb 5, 2008)

*Would it be a bad idea to get an angel fish? Would my tank be sufficient?*

I would say that your 29 gallon would be or would soon be (_if all of the fish thrived & survived)_ possibly insufficient as far as space goes & that there is a good chance that you'd suffer some negative repercussions. 
:fish:


----------

